# Spring wax job not working well!



## Mr_Orange (Dec 26, 2013)

So coming off a fresh hot wax on my snowboard with all the wax on scrapped off, everything starts to feels sluggish after 2-3 runs. I look at the base and there are patches of sticky wax build up (almost like the board wasn't scraped) on the base with a lot of dirt in it. The base feels so sticky that when i get on a box feature, the whole board comes to a full stop.

I go to the parking lot and scrape off all the patches. When i get back on the hill, it feels much better again. Boxes, no problem. All okay until 2-3 runs later when the patches gradually return. 

What am i doing wrong?
-I use Swix Bio Degradable Ski/Snowboard Warmer conditions Wax.
-I have a sintered base
-Waxing process: Hot scrape once, brush, wax, scrape, brush (all with same wax)

All my older boards had extruded bases and for that i was told to not wax at all during the spring. It worked well. Can you go unwaxed on sintered bases too in the spring? I remember reading somewhere that this wouldn't work for sintered.

I just got a new batch of wax this week. The Swix CH10 Hydrocarbon Wax. Maybe this'll work better.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Not familiar with that wax but you need to scrape it better. Warm weather wax should scrape right off. Sounds like you used a lot of wax.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

In spring, that's just the way it is. Nothing to do about wet slush slowing you down unless you have the texture of a fresh brush/scrape on your base. 

We don't scrape in the spring usually, just wax on evenly and ride.... For sbx races we will hot wax and scrape/brush twice then use rub on speed paste with a brush between races. We use the proper wax for conditions and snow temperature. 

Remember that the wax temp recommendation is for snow temperature.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Agree with Argo, I never scrape my board for spring slush conditions and my board will last almost all day before it starts to stick. Get the right warm wax and you shouldn't have a problem. Boxes will be sticky, but if you're going fast enough over them it won't matter.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Yea if you dont scrap enough the wax can stick and slow you down because the higher temp, the wax is turning into liquid due to friction.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

there's also probably just a lot of dirt/sap/nastiness in the spring snow that is sticking to your board.

nature of the season.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If you want to ride better you need to get a spring structure stone grind to remove extra water build up under your deck that is causing friction and slowing. No special wax well be the answer.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Rogue said:


> Agree with Argo, I never scrape my board for spring slush conditions and my board will last almost all day before it starts to stick. Get the right warm wax and you shouldn't have a problem. Boxes will be sticky, but if you're going fast enough over them it won't matter.


Wish I had known this. I went up last weekend and waxed my board the night before with Hertel Super Hot Sauce All Temp but I completely scraped it and brushed after. The first few runs no one could keep up with me, but after that I could feel the snow catching my board and slowing me down, while my friend who hadn't waxed his board in 10+ days would fly right past me.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Fortunately one of my son's sponsors is a wax company so we have thousands of dollars in all kinds of high end wax. He was the Burton and us snowboarding teams wax and tune person for the open... That was fun for him... Learned alot from the wax company and us slope head coach....


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone ever try brushing diagonally, rather than longitudinally, for wet slush? The theory is that the beads of water are directed to the edges and out from under your board faster, reducing suction. I do it on those kinds of days, but can't tell if it helps (it might help for that first run). As Argo said, there does come a point where nothing helps and it's just really, really, god-awful slow. Staying on edge can also help. Less base contact with snow = less suction.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

stillz said:


> Anyone ever try brushing diagonally, rather than longitudinally, for wet slush? The theory is that the beads of water are directed to the edges and out from under your board faster, reducing suction. I do it on those kinds of days, but can't tell if it helps (it might help for that first run). As Argo said, there does come a point where nothing helps and it's just really, really, god-awful slow. Staying on edge can also help. Less base contact with snow = less suction.


Poor mans spring base grind, unfortunately yeah, the slush will scrape it all off....


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I got a Spring wax job. Man, my balls still hurt. Good thing I didn't opt for the Brazilian Base Grind!


----------



## Mr_Orange (Dec 26, 2013)

I do try to scrape thoroughly, to the point where the base looks totally smooth and flat. Not sure if i can go even further than that without damaging the actual base. Is it possible to scrape off the actual base material with a plastic scraper or will i eventually hit a point where you see nothing is coming off?

The dirt buildup is black. There is a long narrow path with close by trees that i go down. I do go to Big bear. Someone mentioned that was the worse when it comes to dirt buildup.

It could be that the box features are dirty but i do see other people doing them no problem.

My waxing process does sound identical to most of the ones mentioned (brushes and pads and all). A possibility is my brushes and scotchbrite pads aren't clean enough. Might be pushing wax dust back into board. I do use those waxing specific swix scotchbrite pads with the different abrasive levels.

As for the base structure thing, If you grind a spring structure into the base, does that structure only work well for the spring? Would you have to regrind a different structure into it again next season for colder weather conditions? My base does look like it has some sort of texture in it already. Like small debossed dimples everywhere.

A few people mentioned the swix bio wax is no good. Goin to try the CH10 instead.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Mr_Orange said:


> I do try to scrape thoroughly, to the point where the base looks totally smooth and flat. Not sure if i can go even further than that without damaging the actual base. Is it possible to scrape off the actual base material with a plastic scraper or will i eventually hit a point where you see nothing is coming off?
> 
> The dirt buildup is black. There is a long narrow path with close by trees that i go down. I do go to Big bear. Someone mentioned that was the worse when it comes to dirt buildup.
> 
> ...



Try Hertel Ski Wax. Its the real deal, read the reviews. I use it all year and just prep it in different conditions. I rode at Cannon Mountain yesterday in a longsleeve T-shirt because it was 50 degrees. I prepped the night before with a nice hot wax, hard bristle brush, NO CORK OR SCOTCH BRITE PAD, and hit the edges witha tuner just to get the wax off. The best wax by far that ive ever used. Try it out, Hertel Ski Wax Super Hotsauce

And ive heard the black shit is some type of pollen buildup that isnt texured enough to actually damage your base.

http://www.hertelskiwax.com/Hertel-Hot-Sauce-Snowboard-Wax-s/127.htm


----------



## Mr_Orange (Dec 26, 2013)

I actually do have the hertel and use it when it's colder. Just didn't think it'll be ideal for the warmer spring temps. Maybe i'll try that out.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Mr_Orange said:


> I actually do have the hertel and use it when it's colder. Just didn't think it'll be ideal for the warmer spring temps. Maybe i'll try that out.


thats all i use and its killer. melt it on, scrape the shit out of it, and remember no cork or scotchbrite... just a hard nylon brush and youll be golden. like i said, rode all day yesterday in new england soggy wet 50 degree spring snow and was shitting on my buddy who had that rub on paste stuff that they make for spring conditions


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

I agree I find Hertel Hotsauce better than their spring wax during the spring I know funny right. The stuff just works. Was out in 50 degrees the other day stuff worked great never getting caught up in the slush it definitely does not hold up forever my board needs to be waxed again after the day but it definitely does not gunk up like you're describing.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I use Swix and Hertel, waxed my board last week, had 7 long hard days on it, no issues for me, but had the advantage the last couple of days of having minus and powder, 60cm today...!!!

I do wax and leave on super slushy days though, and i do it daily when it is like that, so will wax, leave, ride, scrape then wax again for the following day... Never have any issue sticking in the snow, but it is very repetitive waxing every single day...!!! Easier when you have a choice of boards and can do a weeks worth all in one go...!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh and we use Dominator race wax. 

We also use some Ass Wax when we get low on Dominator stock. Dominator is insane. Ass Wax is a decent sub but damn, the dominator stuff is super fast. It is specifically made for racing in all conditions. It can get confusing though if your just a vacation warrior to try to keep up with the snow temp conditions and what combo of wax you should use....


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

5 minute hotwax, poorly scraped hertel alltemp in 5 inches of the heaviest fresh slush ever today...flyin, it's the best. conditions and temps are so variable too, that just redwax would have sucked. forget any fancy brushing of the wax, any of that would be gone in 100 yards


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm rocking SnowDog Wax. He's a user on the forum here. It has been great so far in both cold and warm temps, experienced both last weekend actually. The wax held up well and my board was fast all weekend.


----------

